# wanted Myrtle Beach 8/10-8/12



## Luv2travel2 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looking for 2 BR (possibly 1BR) for 2 nights at Myrtle Beach (or possibly Hilton Head, Edisto, etc), checking in 8/10.  I know that it is a long shot, but it doesn't hurt to try.  Thanks!


----------



## Luv2travel2 (Aug 1, 2013)

*still looking for 8/10-8/12*

Myrtle Beach, Charleston, or other beach areas.
Thanks!


----------

